# Can I sell a rifle to a 20 year old?



## rocinante (Jan 27, 2011)

I know someone has to be 21 in Georgia to buy a handgun but can't see any laws against selling a rifle to any one over  18. The young man said no one would sell him a new AR lower. Didn't sound right.


----------



## deadend (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes you can sell it to him or he can walk into a store and buy it.


----------



## packrat (Jan 27, 2011)

*??*



rocinante said:


> I know someone has to be 21 in Georgia to buy a handgun but can't see any laws against selling a rifle to any one over  18. The young man said no one would sell him a new AR lower. Didn't sound right.



Yes you can, but I would quiz him on the AR comment.
Why would he make up such, unless he was refused for some reason.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 27, 2011)

Ar lower does not constitute a rifle. Hand gun must be 21 rifle ok buttttttttttttt selling a weapon to anyone..... always get more info copy of drivers licence, carry permit, and a good bill of sale. Rifle or pistol dosn't matter if you have a question don't sell it to them.  Better safe than sorry.............


----------



## rocinante (Jan 27, 2011)

It is my understanding that the AR lower is the rifle.

I am with you guys about being cagey about who you sell to.


----------



## packrat (Jan 27, 2011)

*???*

On an AR the stripped lower is the firearm, whether it is a rifle or pistol build. The serial # is on the lower. ALL other parts may be purchased on the net or in a shop and carried out or shipped directly to your door with no questions asked.


----------



## rocinante (Jan 27, 2011)

This is what the young man responded and it makes sense.

The problem I have is a stripped lower can be built into a pistol... so I have to find one sold secondhand.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 28, 2011)

Your initial premise is incorrect.

From you post, I'm inferring that you are not an FFL.  If so, there is no law against selling an 18 year old a handgun in Georgia, and certainly no law against selling him a rifle, or part thereof.

Some stores have a policy against selling someone under 21 a gun at all, but those are usually the chain stores, which usually wouldn't be selling an AR-15 lower.

That "no one would sell him" comment would slow me down.  How many "no ones" are we talking about?


----------



## rocinante (Jan 29, 2011)

2506 that sounds right. He went to a store and they didn't sell to him. So he can still look for a private sell on one.


----------



## phoenix391478 (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe I am the person in question here, basically, I recently turned 18 and I was planning on building an AR-15. I purchased an upper receiver, as well as some furniture pieces. I went to purchase a DSA stripped lower at Forest Park Army Navy, and it turns out that a stripped lower is classified as "other" to the BATFE. I assume this is because it can be built as a pistol. To purchase it from an FFL I would have to be 21, but according to the BATFE I can buy one used, similar to a pistol. Makes no sense to me why they won't allow it to be sold new, but Autrey's confirmed what the gentlemen at Forest Park said.


----------



## olchevy (Jan 29, 2011)

Phoenix You are correct in your assumption, about the lower falling under the "other" category.

You have to be 21 to buy an Ar or AK lower, since either can be built into a pistol. I went through this ordeal a few months back when I had ordered a lower through Brownells went to pick it up at my local FFL, and the ATF refused saying I wasn't old enough..... 

It shocked me and the FFL, we had not heard of such. I got it but we called it in  again and told them it was a rifle...lol...I already had all the parts to build the rifle....

And yes you can buy pistols and lowers etc through private parties as long as you are 18 or over, I don't turn 21 for a few more months and i have already been through about 10 different pistols.


----------

